# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الصم ....نظرة البعض لهم ........مفاجأة

## واحد فاضي

*تسلم خيي ابو زيــــــــــن* 
*متميز والابداااع لك ،،*
*اسأل الله لك التوفيق*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين  
كنت ولا أزال أتعامل مع ذوي الإعاقات بمختلف إعاقاتهم بصورة أخوية جداً 
وأحب أن أجلس معهم وأتعايش معهم  
لكن البعض هداهم الله يعتبرون أن ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة 
أناس خلقوا لتسليتهم أو بنظرة أخرى للعب عليهم من قبل الأصحاء  
ومن هذا المنطلق أصبحت أقلد بعض الصم ( وإن كنت أعتبرهم ليسوا بمعاقين أبداً ) 
في مواقف كثيرة كثيرة جداً أقلد الصم في جميع حركاتهم  
وأري بعض النظرات التي يلهبهم المجتمع بها  
وهذا موقف من المواقف والذي لا أزال أتذكره بحذافيرة وإن كنت لن أسردها هنا  
لكن للإعتبار فقط سأسرده ومن بعده نظرتي الخاصة له ........ 
كنت في يوم الأيام أجلس مع مجموعة من الشباب وجاء أحدهم وهو من منطقة بعيدة  
وسلّم علينا ولم أتفوه بكلمة واحدة ، ربما حذراً منه  
فمن النظرة الأولى لم أرتح له أبداً  
فناديت على أحد الشباب >>طبعاً بالإشارة  
وجاء لي وذهبنا معاً في زاوية بحيث لا يرانا  
فسألت صاحبي :- من وين هذا الشاب 
صاحبي :- هذا واحد مغرور جداً وشايف حاله 
أنا :- زين ليش تستقبلوه ، ليه ما تعطوها وياه كاش 
صاحبي :- ويش نسوي بعد 
أنا :- يعني مغرور لحده ؟؟
صاحبي :- مو بس مغرور الا شايف حاله علشان كم بيزه عنده وعند أبوه  
أنا :- أجل با أعطيك الخطه وبا أشوف أنا لو هوه  
ورجعنا وقام صاحبي يقول :- الله يغربلك ، ويش مراويني  
المغرور :- ويش يراويك ؟؟ 
أنا:- ( أحرك الأيادي طبعاً ) 
صاحبي :- ويش تمبى بعد أففففففففف ، ويش لينا مبتليين بك  
المغرور :- ( يقول كلام وسخ ويحسب أني لا أسمعه ) وهو يضحك  
وجلسنا فترة من الوقت على هذا الحال  
والمغرور ما اله هم الا المسخره عليي بالكلام وما فيه كلمة وسخه الا قالها  
صاحبي يوقل له :- انتبه ترى هذولا يقروا الشفايف ويعرفوا اللي تقول  
المغرور :- ويش عليه منه داكوه شكله غبي ولا يفهم  
أنا :- سويت روحي فهمت اللي قاله ورحت اله وأنا أشر عليه وأسوي اله بأيدي >>>ويش تقول  
هوه شكله خاف شوي بس قام يأشر ما أدري كيف  
لكن عادت حليمة لعادتها القديمه بفرق أنه يعطيني ظهره ويتكلم بكلام غير لائق  
وبعد فترة أشرت لصاحبي بأن يقوم ويصب الشاي مرة أخرى  
وأخذت له كأس شاي  
أنا :- ( مديت عليه كاس الشاي )  
هو :- لا لا ما أبغى ، أشرب من بنقالي ولا أشربه من عندك >>وهوه يضحك  
أنا :- يالله عاااااااااد تفضل إشرب من عندي أنا أحسن من البنقالي  
هو:- >>>طبعاً فتح بوزه بااااااااااع .....وسكت ولا هوه عارف ويش يتكلم  
أنا :- يعني أنا سمعت اللي قلته كلللللللللله من أول ما تكلمت الى الحين بس با أقول لك شي  
هوه :- يعني تلعبوا عليي  
أنا :- إيه لانك ما تستاهل الإحترام ، شفتني يعني ما أسمعك تقوم ما تخلي سبة الا تقولها ؟؟ 
أنا سمعتك الحين بس اللي ما يسمعك الحين اله رب يسمعك في كل وقت وياخذ حق الناس منك  
هو:- أقول بلا خربطه علينا. 
أنا :- أقول اللي ما يحترم الناس ما إله أي تقدير ولا إحترام ويالله طيييييييييرررررررررر 
وسكت الشابا على ما قلته >>>>وانا بصراحه شرشحته تشرشح على اللي سواه  
المهم اللي صار سابقاً له عدة فوائد :-  
- الأصم له مشاعر ربما تكون أقوى من مشاعر الشخص السليم 
- الإحساس لدى الأصم أكبر منه بمرات عند الشخص السليم  
- لا يعتقد بعض الناس أن الأصم هو في موقع السخرية فبإمكانه أن يغسل الشخص الذي أمامه بأبسط الطرق  
- الأصم له موقع كبير في مجتمعنا لا يراه الا من يعاشره ويتعلم منه الإصرار في الوصول للهدف المنشود  


أخيراً تقبلوا مني خالص التحيات  
والف شكر لكم لصبركم على هدرتي الطويله  :bigsmile:  
فمان الكريم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية اخوي

طرح موفق
واسلوب شيق

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين 
اخوووي ابو زيــــــــــــــن 
كلمه رااااائع قليله جداجدا ،،
بجد شفت عدة مواااقف خيي ينكسر لها القلب وتدمع لها العين 
مواقف لها تأثير ..في حياة الاصم ..وانا اعتبرهم شي كبير 
تعلمت منهم اشياء ..الصبر ..سابقا لم اكن اصبر كما الان 
تحملهم ع مايلاقووونه في الحياه حتى من اقرب الناس اليهم 
لهم احساااس بل اشد حساسيه من الشخص السليم 
ويتميزن باشياء الانسان السليم لايتميز بها ..
خيي اسعدني ما قمت به مع هذا الشخص الجاهل للاسف 
ويستاهل الاصار ليه وزين ان لقى له من يعلمه كبفية التعامل 
مع منهم افضل منه ...
ارحموو من في الارض يرحمكم من في السماء 
يعطيك العااافيه اخوووي 
بجد اعذرني خيي فأني مقصره تجاه طرحك الممــــيز
داااائما خيي متمـــــــــيز باسلوووبك السلس 
يعطيك العااافيه  لاحرمنا الله من هالابدااااع 
الى الامام دااائما

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يعطيك العافية اخوي







> طرح موفق
> واسلوب شيق





خيتي عفاف الهدى حياش الله 

الله يعافيش ويسلمش خيتي

تواجدكم يشرفنا دائماً 

خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي فرح يعطيش العافيه ويسلمش





> اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآله الطاهرين
> اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا وهادينا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 
> 
> اخوووي ابو زيــــــــــــــن 
> كلمه رااااائع قليله جداجدا ،،
> الرائع تواجدك وحضورك المميز 
> بجد شفت عدة مواااقف خيي ينكسر لها القلب وتدمع لها العين
> اي والله خيتي فأنا دائماً ما أعمل مثل هذه المواقف 
> حتى أبين للناس بطريقتي وجوب إحترام الصم والمعاقين عموماً
> ...





اختي أم حمزه 

ما وسمته في موضوعي هو فخر لي والله 

وأنا بكل صراحة  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  جداً جداً

لك مني خالص التحيات وجميل الأمنيات 

فمان الكريم

----------


## نبراس،،،

طرح جميل الله يعطيك العافيه 
 على هذا الكلام 
صحيح كثير هم الذين يتعاملون مع هذه الفئه 
معامله دونيه للأسف

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*حقيقة طرح ممتع ومفيد وشيق*
*مثل ماتفضلتم وقلتو ناس وااجد ماعندهم احترام*
*لذوي الاحتيجات وغير كذا المسخره وحتى هو موجود*
*اني جلست مع ثنتين من الصم والبكم*
*عطول عرفوا كيف يتكلموا معانا وخلونا نتفهم شنو يقولوا*
*وكنا معهم هالساعات القليله بكل فهم واحترام مابينا*
*حتى انبسطوا كتيييييييير من معاملتنا لهم*
*فهناا ..*
*اشكرك جزيل الشكر ع ماقدمته من كلمات*
*ونعم العمل مع شخص لايعرف الاحترام*
*الله يعطيك العافيه*
*وعذرا ع الاطاله*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*بالفعل نظرة شينه عليهم وهم صم لااكثر* 

*ولايعتبرون معاقين* 

*فهم اناس مثلنا وخالقنا الرب*

*طرح جدا رائع اخي وعلمته اكيد درس ماراح ينساه*

*موفقين*

*,,,*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموووو أخوي على الطرح الجميل
نتعلم منك ونستفيد
يعطيك العافية
موفق لكل خير
تحياتووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## زهور الامل

خيوو واحد فاضي 
بصراحه اهنئك اولاَ ..ع ماعملته مع هذا المغرور وحتى لو عنده مال الدنيا 
مايملك ذره من مشاعر واحساس ،، الاصم ،،زين الاجاله منك 
ثانيا:: اسلوبك شيق جدا ويمحس للقراءه 
وانا شخصيا لي اصدفاء في المدرسه ..انا في ثالث متوسط 
معانا الدمج ..وخارج المرسه ايضا 
يعطيك العافيه ..طاب لي المكوث هـــنــا 
جزاك الله خير ومرحوم الوالدين

----------

